# Gentoo und Athlon Thunderbird

## sMoKe

Bin ein ganz ganz neuer Gentoo User, habs sogar noch nichtmal installiert. Habe vor Gentoo als Server zu nutzen, also keine Grafische Oberfläche, nur auf Textbasis. Ich ziehe mir grad die LiveCD 1.4_rc2. Als erstes hab ich mit 1.4_rc4 angefangen doch dann las ich das rc4 nicht für Athlon PCs gedacht ist, stimmt das? Also ist die neuste Version für Athlon TB User die rc2!? Da ich ja ein neuer Gentoo User bin sollte ich stage3 nutzen, richtig? Muss ich was bei der "Installation" beachten, das z.B. keine Grafische Oberfläche mitinstalliert wird?

Noch irgendwelche Tipps für einen SuSE Umsteiger (das es kein YaSt mehr gibt weiß ich  :Wink: )?

----------

## Beforegod

Am besten Du versucht Dich einmal auf gentoo.de und schaust Dir die Anleitungen an. Falls noch weitere Fragen sind, melde Dich in diesem Thema wieder.

Das die ISO's nicht für Athlons sind kann ich nicht bestätigen, wobei ich mir nicht 100% sicher bin.

Falls eine der ISO's nicht klappen sollte, kann ich Dir noch Knoppix empfehlen um damit Gentoo zu installieren.

----------

## sMoKe

Die Dokus auf gentoo.de gibts auch auf gentoo.org, hab sie mir auch schon durgeschaut. Laut der Doku muss man bei Athlon PCs die rc2 nehmen. Gibt extra ne rc2 für Athlon PCs (gentoo-grp-athlon-1.4_rc2.iso), die sollte dann auch bei mir funktionieren oder?

----------

## daemonb

im prinzip ist es egal ob du bei stage1 oder stage3 anfängst, die differenz von 2befehlen kann man gut und gerne lassen.

Bei stage1 fängst du halt bei 0 an und baust alles komplett mit den optimierungen die du wählst. Beispiel -march=athlon-tb -O3 -fomit-fram-pointer -pipe

Bei stage2 hast du schon die grundsachen wie C Compiler ......, welches bei 1.4_rc4 auf -mcpu=i686 optimiert ist. Dieses System sollte auf jeder plattform laufen.

Bei stage3 hast du das grundsystem, bis auf den kernel. Dies ist auch -mcpu=i686 optimiert.

Die LiveCD läuft meines wissens nach überall.

Fängst du beispielsweise bei stage3 an kannst du deine optimierungen auch noch auf deinen prozessor setzen, allerdings, wurde dann das grundsystem nicht darauf optimiert, sondern nur alles was du dann mit emerge ziehst oder updatest. Du kannst auch erst bei stage3 anfangen und dann ein emerge -e world machen, um alles mit den neuen flags aus der make.conf neu zu übersetzen.

Also die Sachen sind grundsätzlich überall lauffähig einzig und allein die optimierungen sind bei einem fertigen stage3 nicht so hoch.

Hoffe das hilft dir bis dendeman

DaemonB

PS.: Lies es dir richtig durch was auf gentoo.org steht. Da steht, wenn du vorkompilierte stage3 haben willst sollst du rc2 nehmen, was ich ja nicht machen würde. Weil die pakete eh nicht mehr aktuell sind und du eh updaten würdest denke ich.

edit: Achja wenn du ohne grafische oberfläche installieren willst, kann ich diese USE-flags empfehlen:

USE="-X -kde -gnome -qt -arts -opengl -motif -sdl -gtk" 

Weil ansonsten installiert er meistens doch eine xfree, weil beispielsweise ein paket diese abhängigkeit hat.

----------

## sMoKe

Also dann soll ich rc4 nehmen oder wie? Klar würd ich updaten, wird dann nicht aus rc2 sozusagen rc4 oder verstehe ich das jetzt falsch? Aber rc4 ist doch nicht für den Athlon gedacht, soll ich es trotzdem nehmen? Bin mit da total unsicher, da ich eigentlich ein totaler Linux nub bin. Wenn man mit SuSE anfängst ist das eben alles sooo einfach.

----------

## daemonb

Jo schun würde ich rc4 nehmen und ich würde sogar bei stage1 anfangen.

Die rc4 ist nur nicht speziell darauf optimiert. 

Das heisst sie ist auf jedem system lauffähig. Allerdings, wenn du von stage1 anfängst, kannst du die flags so setzen, das auf athlon optimiert ist.

Nimm die rc4 fange von stage1 an, setze in der make.conf die use flags wie ich sie dir genannt habe und das andere so:

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-tbird -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-tbird -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

Macht nix, habe vor ein paar jahren auch mit suse angefangen.

Für den rest einfach ganz strikt an die Anleitung halten.

PS:

Sagt die Maxdorf was?

cya

daemonb

----------

## sMoKe

Alles klar dann fang ich mit stage1 und rc4 an. Hoffen wir mal das klappt alles. Muss ich noch irgendwas beachten?

Klar Maxdorf sag mir was, hab früher mal in Fussgönnheim gewohnt. Zur Zeit wohn ich in Gartenstadt.

----------

## daemonb

jo da wohne ich *g*

Bei problemen einfach posten, sollte kein act sein denke ich. Die dokus sind IMHO ganz gut. Ausserdem macht ja stage1 viel mehr spaß.

Achja als dateisystem würde ich ext3 empfehlen, weil du ja meintest es wird ein server.

Als systemlogger würde ich syslog-ng nehmen und für den kernel die gentoo-sources oder die vanilla.

Jo an sich denke ich ist dir damit schon gut geholfen.

Bis dendeman

DaemonB

----------

## sMoKe

Das denke ich auch. Also dann erstmal vielen dank für deine Hilfe, da bin ich gleich mal auf einen Kompetenten Mann gestoßen und der wohnt auch noch in der nähe  :Smile: 

Ich werds evtl. heute mal nachm arbeiten ausprobieren, wenns probleme gibt melde ich mich.

----------

## daemonb

tue das, aber richte dich darauf ein, deinen rechner dann 1-2 nächte an zu lassen. 

Viel spaß

----------

## sMoKe

Was, wie, wo?? 1-2 Nächte, warum das? Dauert das sooo lange? Und was dauert so lange?

Gleich mal die nächste Frage, ist es möglich sowas wie nen Bootloader zu installieren. Ich hab nämlich nebenbei auch noch Windoofs XP drauf. Also bei SuSE hab ich ne Diskette mit LiLo drauf, die legt ich ein und dann kann ich Linux starten. Gibts sowas auch bei Gentoo? Wäre echt super.

----------

## UFO-waRhawK

Benutze auch Gentoo und WinXP, und ich benutze XOSL als Bootmanager, weil ich auch oft noch nen 3. Sys temporär zum testen booten muss. www.xosl.org. Du kannst auch WinXP über Lilo/Grub starten oder Linux über den NT-Loader. Finde ich aber nicht so das wahre...

----------

## daemonb

mh ja, du kannst grub nehmen oder lilo.

Steht auch alles in der doku drin was du machen musst. Ist eigentlich nicht schwer. Bei mir ist es so konfiguriert, dass man auswählen kann was gebootet werden soll. Kannst aber auch die lösung mit ner diskette machen.

XOSL kenne ich net.

Wurde aber besser lilo und grub nehmen, denke bei denen zwei findest du bei problemen schneller hilfe. 

Mh, SUSE ist eine binärdistribution, d.h. alle pakete sind schon fertig compiliert und auf cd. Gentoo ist eine source distribution. Bei Gentoo werden alle pakete erst durch den compiler gejagt und in maschinencode übersetzt.

Deshalb muss/kann man auch in der make.conf die CFLAGs setzen. Gentoo zeichnet sich halt dadurch aus, durch diese optimierungen sehr schnell zu sein.

Auch das portage system ist etwas was es bei suse nicht gibt. Da gibt es rpm. RPM hat den nachteil nicht, wenn ein paket ein anderes braucht, diese abhängigkeiten nicht automatisch auflösen zu können. Bei portage hast du dieses problem nicht. Allerdings dauert die installation um ein vielfaches länger, da eben jedes paket neu übersetzt wird. Dies hat vor und nachteile.

Wobei portage IMHO das beste System für die Softwareinstallation / verwaltung ist was die linux/unix welt zu bieten hat.

Ich weiss, ist am anfang nicht leicht, allerdings, wenn man sich einmal dran gewöhnt hat, geht es auf jedenfall einfacher wie bei suse. Was mir bei gentoo auch aufgefallen ist, sind das die Standardkonfigurationen von haus aus schon sehr umfangreich sind. Bei Suse sind die meist ein witz und man verbringt ein haufen zeit mit dem Einstellen. Also das zu den vor und nachteilen. Du wirst bei gentoo aber auf keinenfall sowas wie yast finden. Aber ich habe das eigentlich noch nie vermisst. 

Bin mir sicher das das klappen wird.

Bei problemen einfach melden.

Wird das eine workstation oder ein server? Weil du meintest du hast noch XP drauf.

bis denne

DaemonB

----------

## sMoKe

Gut, dann nehm ich mein gutes altes Lilo  :Wink: 

Also es ist sozusagen ein Testserver. Ich will alles ausprobieren bevor es dann auf den richtigen Server drauf kommt. Ich will März 2004 eine LAN-Party machen und da braucht man eben Gameserver. Diese will ich mit Linux betreiben und in dem fall halt mit Gentoo. Da der Zeitaufwand aber so groß ist bis die Teile installiert sind muss ich wohl doch SuSE nehmen. Aber in Gentoo arbeite ich mich trotzdem mal ein.

----------

## hopfe

Bis März 2004 sollte dein Server eigentlich laufen  :Smile: 

----------

## sMoKe

Nur ist es leider so das ich die Server mieten muss und diese bekomme ich evtl. nur einen Tag vor der LAN  :Sad: 

----------

## daemonb

hm einfach die daten auf den anderen kopieren, iss ja kein act. Maximal ne stunde aufwand würde ich sagen. Wenn du mich früh genug drauf ansprichst könnte ich dir evtl sogar helfen. Machst du ne größere LAN?

und ich sage dir:

installiere den bootloader fest und nehme grub *g*. War auch erst immer für lilo, aber solange du kein raid benutzt ist grub echt einfach. Wurde nach einiger zeit davon überzeugt. Ist auch sehr gut dokumentiert.Last edited by daemonb on Fri Jun 13, 2003 11:29 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sMoKe

Soll ne 500er werden, steht aber noch nicht fest.

Aso, stimmt rüberkopieren reicht, hab ich garnicht dran gedacht.

Besuchst du auch LAN-Partys, bzw. bist evtl. n Zocker? Wir brauchen noch Orgas. Hast du lust?

----------

## daemonb

jo denke schon das ich mich beteiligen könnte. Könnte euch denke ich bei netzwerk und servern helfen.

Ich habe ne zeitlang SEHR viel UT / UT2003 gezockt, aber habe wegen Ausbildung kaum noch zeit.

Bei den ersten betas von CS war ich auch noch dabei, bis 7 dann wurde es mit langweilig, weil sie es immer langsamer gemacht haben. Denke aber das ist geschmacksache. Achja als HL rauskam habe ich das tag und nacht gespielt.

Mh..... 500 sind für den anfang schon viel, habt ihr leute die ahnung von elektrik haben bzw schon Lan-erfahrung?

----------

## sMoKe

Das hört sich ja sehr gut an. Ein Ex-Zocker mit viel Erfahrung. Solche Leuts suchen wir. Hast du in sachen Netzwerk viel Erfahrung? Für Netzwerk suchen wir noch jemanden. Für Strom fehlt uns auch noch jemand, aber ist evtl. jemand in aussicht. Für UT2k3 bräuchten wir noch n Kontest Orga, könntest du sowas machen?

Also Erfahrung hab ich mal auf jeden fall. Hab schon ein paar LANs hinter mir (X-Mas Frag 1+2, HausLAN Plug 'n' Pray und viele kleine). Die andere Orgas machen das auch nicht zum ersten mal. Aber es ist wirklich alles noch nicht offiziell. Steht nichts nichts 100% fest.

----------

## daemonb

Netzwerk könnte ich was machen. Wäre eigentlich denke ich kein problem. Ich muss nur dazu sagen das ich nie auf einer GROßEN LAN war.

Aber server + netzwerk könnte ich was machen. Wär halt noch gut wenn ich das dann nicht alleine machen müsste.

Naja das Stromproblem auf LANs dürfte dir ja dann bekannt sein. *g*

Jo ICQ habe ich dir ma per pm geschickt.

----------

## UFO-waRhawK

Der Vorteil von XOSL ist, dass man ihn zur Laufzeit (also vor dem Booten eines OS), umkonfigurieren kann. Bei LILO und bei GRUB muss man immer erst ein System starten, um Änderungen vornehmen zu können. Desweiteren ist XOSL komplett GUI und unterstützt auch jeweils Betriebssystemabhängige Besonderheiten (dynamisches Hiden/Unhiden sowie Aktivieren von Partitions vor dem Booten).

Einziger Nachteil: Brauch ne dedizierte primäre Partition (einige MB reichen), oder eine FAT-Partition zum Einnisten.

----------

## ddanier

 *sMoKe wrote:*   

> Die Dokus auf gentoo.de gibts auch auf gentoo.org, hab sie mir auch schon durgeschaut. Laut der Doku muss man bei Athlon PCs die rc2 nehmen. Gibt extra ne rc2 für Athlon PCs (gentoo-grp-athlon-1.4_rc2.iso), die sollte dann auch bei mir funktionieren oder?

 

weiß jetzt nciht, ob die antwort schon gekommen ist und hab keine lust zu lesen (ist 2 uhr mitten in der nacht)

solltest du von stage1 beginnen sollte die boot-cd relativ egal sein  :Wink: 

das einzige was schon auf deinen prozessortyp angepasst sein kann sind die stage2/stage3 installationen....

ich selbst habe erst gerade ne athlin-installation von der rc4 CD hinter mir, natürlich von stage1 aus....soll übrigens auch nen server werden  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Thyraz

Noch was zum einfach rüberkopieren. Wenn dein Lan-Server später kein AthlonXP ist dann optimier dein System davor auch nicht dafür  :Razz:  Sonst wird das nix mit einfach rüberkopieren.

----------

